# "Fantasy" composition for film scoring class



## jemu999 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey guys,

So here is my final project submitted for this months subject of writing music in specific genres. As the title says, I chose "fantasy"!

Id love to get your thoughts overall, from composition, orchestration, to the the mix.

I actually changed my entire reverb setup and ended up with the driest orchestral mix I have ever done. There is a clarity about it I like, but I'm not sure if it is perhaps too sterile? 

Anyhow, all thoughts are certainly welcome!

https://soundcloud.com/jeton-murtishi/fantasy

Enjoy!


----------



## artsoundz (Mar 1, 2015)

A+
Love the writing.


----------



## Rob (Mar 1, 2015)

very nice


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sounds fantastic. I like that it is not drowned in reverb, sounds more realistic to me. I always drown it in reverb because I lack the skills not to


----------



## Stiltzkin (Mar 1, 2015)

I like it - fun little piece ^^


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Mar 1, 2015)

really enjoyed it!

Mix sounds good


----------



## Allen Constantine (Mar 1, 2015)

Great writing! Keep up the good work! Very Tim Burton'ish / Danny Elfman's style :D


----------



## DocMidi657 (Mar 1, 2015)

That is excellent work!


----------



## cAudio (Mar 1, 2015)

Really, really good!


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 1, 2015)

Really good writing! :D 

I have some issues with the sound - specifically the stereo image. Are you using VSS, or MIR?

Otherwise very nicely done.


----------



## jemu999 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey Guys thanks so much for all the kind words!!! 



AllenConstantine @ Sun Mar 01 said:


> Great writing! Keep up the good work! Very Tim Burton'ish / Danny Elfman's style :D



Allen, this was definitely my intention with the piece. I really like Elfman's work and had his style in mind when composing and arranging this piece. Great to hear that heard some similarities.


----------



## jemu999 (Mar 1, 2015)

RiffWraith @ Sun Mar 01 said:


> Really good writing! :D
> 
> I have some issues with the sound - specifically the stereo image. Are you using VSS, or MIR?
> 
> Otherwise very nicely done.



Hi Riff, thanks for your input! I would really like to hear your thoughts on the stereo image… not wide enough? please explain what sounds off to you if you could, as i would definitely appreciate it. 

I don't use VSS or MIR. All of the instruments are exactly as each library places them in the space with no panning on my part, however, the entire stereo mix is being sent into an outboard tc electronic 4000 reverb. I really don't send much to it with 0 pre delay and .98 sec reverb time, however it certainly does something to the stereo field. 

Any additional thoughts are welcome… thanks again everyone


----------



## Lylee (Mar 7, 2015)

What a beautiful construction... Loved it!


----------



## jemu999 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey Lylee, thanks! Very much appreciated!


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 11, 2015)

Very good, and not at all too dry for me.


----------



## jemu999 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey Hannes, thanks for your input on the reverb. Its certainly something that Ive been working on improving!


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice one! What did you use for strings? Is it BS?


----------



## jemu999 (Apr 6, 2015)

FriFlo @ Mon Mar 16 said:


> Nice one! What did you use for strings? Is it BS?



Thanks Friflo! I used HW strings here for the first time. Really enjoy the library now that I have a slave PC. I Have owned the library for years and never used it on my mac since PLAY had too many bugs.


----------



## pkm (Apr 6, 2015)

Sounds great. It's got hints of Jon Brion and Desplat too in the beginning. Whenever the trumpets and high woodwinds come in, it gets very bright to my ears, but overall very good!


----------



## roknardin (Apr 7, 2015)

amazing


----------



## jemu999 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks Roknardin and Pkm!

I definitely got carried away in the high end with a new outboard eq I had just gotten!

Never mix after you have been composing all day!

Thanks again guys!


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Apr 25, 2015)

VERY nice composition! It was a joy to listen to.

However, I noticed two things:
1) I felt that something in your chain was clipping during the crescendos and then it was brought down afterwards (or maybe the sum was clipping). It sounds like there's a clipping choke/clipping noise build-up left at the top of the dynamics/crescendos.
2) The instruments don't really sound like they're in a room (especially the woods and brass). More like placed somewhere with a reverb tail but no room interaction (that's tricky, of course, and it is samples after all). It's certainly passable but after the woods/brass entered it kind of fell apart for me. (It could also be a weird stereo image like RiffWraith said but I can also hear the tail; too short and pronounced I feel and a tad too forward)

Anyway, I made a version with my own touch which, I think, made it a bit more cohesive and alive:
http://download1518.mediafire.com/oei28 ... syEdit.wav

(If you like it, feel free to use it - I hope you don't mind me taking the initiative)

PS Is it all EastWest? (I saw you mentioned HS)


----------



## jemu999 (May 16, 2015)

Hey Whitenoiz,

Thanks for your comments. I definitely overdid the eq on the high frequencies.

As for the reverb, I intentionally was going for a much dryer sound… Although I admit, it was experimental, as this was definitely the driest orchestral piece Ive arranged.
Thanks for taking the time to post your REVERB-ed version! 

All of the strings and brass were HW series. First time using them, although Ive had the libraries for years, it never played nice in my main MAc and I eventually setup a HW slave pc.

Thanks again!


----------



## Stradibaldi (May 21, 2015)

You nailed the Elfman-TimBurton style. 

Made me think of this skit:


----------



## jemu999 (May 19, 2016)

That's hilarious!


Stradibaldi said:


> You nailed the Elfman-TimBurton style.
> 
> Made me think of this skit:


----------



## Florian_W (May 20, 2016)

I think it is awesome! That was fun listening


----------

